# Di2 on the cheap?



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a mechanical Ultegra setup on my bike with hydraulic disc brakes. Is it possible to set up Di2 on my bike with swapping everything but the brake levers and using climbing buttons to do the shifting? I'm trying not have to buy the $500 Di2 shifters and came up with this crazy idea. Is it doable?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Possible, yes.


OTOH if you snipe 6870 and R785 sales you can get Di2 on the cheap now.


----------



## 1500SLR (Sep 30, 2018)

You should be able to get a whole 6770 groupset these days for about $400-$500 if you don't care about it being 10 speed. Di2 is far from expensive. eTap on the other hand... There's only one qualm to cheap Di2 setups. Don't go anywhere near the 7970 if you wan to upgrade anything in the future as the whole system is incompatible with the current generation of Di2. Most things on the other hand are still backwards compatible even with the 6770 groupset with a few exceptions.


----------

